# Weekend´s ride



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

We are going to Pico del Aguila this weekend. Anyone interested, please gimme a call to arrange details.

Cheers and happy rides.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> We are going to Pico del Aguila this weekend. Anyone interested, please gimme a call to arrange details.
> 
> Cheers and happy rides.


I'm interested!!! just have to see if I can go 
when is it sundy o saturday?
and where is el pico del aguila 
see ya soon :


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I'm interested!!! just have to see if I can go
> when is it sundy o saturday?
> and where is el pico del aguila
> see ya soon :


Most probably on Sunday,

We will start 3-5km from Ajusco's "Y" on the right road (that is like 6ks from SNT). Gimme a call and i can give you more details. We haven´t decided on the meeting time yet.

It is a really sweet ride with one of the funniest singletracks I have ridden (similar to those in el Chico).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Is it circuito ajusco?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Is it circuito ajusco?


yup :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

hmmmm i wanna go!!!!!!! I 'll se what I can do, and where is the meeting pont?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn, I wish it was on saturday.....I dont know if I can on sunday


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmm, may be able to make it.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

umm i have to straighten things up the Full Metal Jacket The card posted wasn't directed to the comments of the other people i know im a bad siberian husky joker but really don't get me wrong that card wasn't intended for u guys i wasn't trying to stfu u guys i found it last night very late.

so if i offended someone sorry hahahaha

it wasn't the point of that

:smallviolin: 
if you have the chanse of going to see Las Alegres Travesuras de Till Eulenspiegel please


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, bro... but no riding this weekend for me.

Shock down, Monaco Grand Prix, short on cash, busy week at work are some of the reasons I will not be able to ride.

Have fun and huck something on my behalf!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> umm i have to straighten things up the Full Metal Jacket The card posted wasn't directed to the comments of the other people i know im a bad siberian husky joker but really don't get me wrong that card wasn't intended for u guys i wasn't trying to stfu u guys i found it last night very late.
> 
> so if i offended someone sorry hahahaha
> 
> ...


Non offense taken, really don´t know what is "stfu"'ing (and just in case, really don´t want to know either).

But as a comment for the future, my friend, try to keep your posts ON topic.

Have a good one


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> hmmmm i wanna go!!!!!!! I 'll se what I can do, and where is the meeting pont?


Meeting point:

1) could be at the riding starting point, I can give you straight forward directions
2) ** "curb" side of SNT, we might be able to give you a ride from there.
3) ** In front of Six Flags

**Have to find out if all my friends are coming, if that is, we have tons of cargo capacity (4 cars)

Tiger, if commuting is an issue, but you can manage to get a bike rack i can give you a ride from my place. I am in Narvarte near to Centro Medico´s and Narvarte´s metro stations.

Warp, sorry you can make it this time.

Anyone else says YO


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in, just need a time and place to see you.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I say we see aside SNT don't you think?
what do you think about... 8:00 am on SNT?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> I say we see aside SNT don't you think?
> what do you think about... 8:00 am on SNT?


Hmmmm, if its THAT early maybe I can go....
How much time does it take?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmmm, if its THAT early maybe I can go....
> How much time does it take?


8 am sound fine for me, let me double check it with my friends. In total, it took us three and a half hours last time, so that would be a good guess (you could probably make it in 2 hours, thought). We might be finishing at noon if we start riding at 8.30ish


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> 8 am sound fine for me, let me double check it with my friends. In total, it took us three and a half hours last time, so that would be a good guess (you could probably make it in 2 hours, thought). We might be finishing at noon if we start riding at 8.30ish


Early works for me, I'm supposed to go to a brunch in the afternoon. If I can get home by 1 that would be great.

The good news: I'm 99% sure I can ride (may get a ride with Ken - if not I can borrow his trunk rack).

The bad news: This will probably be my last ride with you guys for quite some time. I'm going to be moving to the mountains of Louisiana on June 17th, I hear some of the riding is actually above sea-level  . Looks like most of my riding is going to be here.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> The bad news: This will probably be my last ride with you guys for quite some time. I'm going to be moving to the mountains of Louisiana on June 17th, I hear some of the riding is actually above sea-level  . Looks like most of my riding is going to be here.


NO EFFING WAY your last ride is gonna be a short and hurried one.

Let's plan something decent for next week!
You deserve a nice ride as a farewell.

Let's plan something at Ajusco or Desierto. I would rule out Chiluca as it's a mudfest nowadays. It can get better by next week if it rains a lot (yeah, clay-like mud found there is better when soaked wet) or it doesn't rain at all and mud dries up.

Unless you had other plans, let's make arrangements for a good farewell ride this next weekend.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Early works for me, I'm supposed to go to a brunch in the afternoon. If I can get home by 1 that would be great.
> 
> The good news: I'm 99% sure I can ride (may get a ride with Ken - if not I can borrow his trunk rack).
> 
> The bad news: This will probably be my last ride with you guys for quite some time. I'm going to be moving to the mountains of Louisiana on June 17th, I hear some of the riding is actually above sea-level  . Looks like most of my riding is going to be here.


Wowww! Those are unexpected news:eekster: :eekster: !!! Hope you have a great time over there. Is this a permanent moving or just a summer one?

Anyways, it´ll be a pleasure to ride with you for the last time (actually, hoping not to be the last time).

So, Sunday 8am at SNT´s curb sounds good for you? Can you find your way to SNT (dunno how familiar are you with the driving in chilangolandia)?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> So, Sunday 8am at SNT´s curb sounds good for you? Can you find your way to SNT (dunno how familiar are you with the driving in chilangolandia)?


It's been a pleasure riding with you, too. Ken is coming, so I've got a ride. We know how to get there.

See you at SNT at 8. We're going to drive up from there, right?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

This is going to be a permanent move. We've changed addresses so many times over the last few years, that we want to put some roots down. House, babies, dogs - that sort of thing. You're all most welcome to come visit once we get settled, and I've got a plan for something down this way next year.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> It's been a pleasure riding with you, too. Ken is coming, so I've got a ride. We know how to get there.
> 
> See you at SNT at 8. We're going to drive up from there, right?


Oh yeah, we´ll drive to get to the circuit. Actually we will start the ride from the same place you did it on Ajusco-Tepoz ride.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Cool. I've done that road climb before, and don't need to do it again.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> This is going to be a permanent move. We've changed addresses so many times over the last few years, that we want to put some roots down. House, babies, dogs - that sort of thing. You're all most welcome to come visit once we get settled, and I've got a plan for something down this way next year.


So, what's gonna be your screen alias now? Cajun-dog? Bajou-Dog?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> So, what's gonna be your screen alias now? Cajun-dog? Bajou-Dog?


That's easy. LeopardDog - the Catahoula Leopard Dog is the state dog of Louisiana.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Unless you had other plans, let's make arrangements for a good farewell ride this next weekend.


Next weekend is going to be difficult. Lots of parties to go to. Sunday may be possible, though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Next weekend is going to be difficult. Lots of parties to go to. Sunday may be possible, though.


Yeah... sunday it's what I was thinking about (that's june -4th).

I was thingking you may wanted to break your personal climbing height record and we could probably go to climb the Cerro of San Miguel at Desierto. 3750m above sea level. (that's like 12300 ft).

It's a non-technical climb, but very tough. Madaleno can confirm, but if we get a decent pace it could be a quick one. The descent is brutal. Lots of elevation to loose in short distance, as far as I remember.

Another possibility could be a typical attack to Ajusco, short climb to La Virgen and descend over Tres Caidas to make a short loop.

I assume that by June 11th, you bike will be already packed or already sent to LA.

Catahoula Leopard Dog sounds like "Crapola Ghetto Dog"... I would discard it as a screen name.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

That all sounds good. I'll let you guys decide the ride. Still may be able to ride on the 11th. The bike is flying with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> That all sounds good. I'll let you guys decide the ride. Still may be able to ride on the 11th. The bike is flying with me.:thumbsup:


I'm starting a new thread about it....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

ritopc said:


> We are going to Pico del Aguila this weekend. Anyone interested, please gimme a call to arrange details.
> 
> Cheers and happy rides.


Un poco lejos para mi... un poc agotado y cansado por el trabajo... intentaré levantarme temprano para ir a rodar a chiluca... aún no lo se... si no, me quedo a descansar... pero de todas formas espero verlos para la salida de despedida a Tiger.. para los siguientes domingos.

Gracias de todas formas por la invitación Rito°! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Meeting point:
> 
> 1) could be at the riding starting point, I can give you straight forward directions
> 2) ** "curb" side of SNT, we might be able to give you a ride from there.
> ...


Ok, I haven't confirm with all my friends. For sure, one is coming and one is not. That leave us with 1 or 2 confirmed cars and limited, if any, cargo space for bikes. If my other friend, tho one hasn't gave an answer, decide to come, that would be space for two more bikes.

So please, young crowd, try to find somekind of transportation from SNT to circuito Ajusco, or gimme a phone call in the afternoon, to see if my friend is coming (hence we have cargo space). I won't check the forum again until tomorrow night.

Anyways, I'll see you tomorrow at SNT Curb at 8am.

Tiger, if you change of plans, please gimme a call.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok so if I want to come I have to see you 8.10 at the entrance of Axosco?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Anyways, I'll see you tomorrow at SNT Curb at 8am.
> 
> Tiger, if you change of plans, please gimme a call.


Ken and I will see you there at 8. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I'm out this weekend sorry.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Damn it! I'm sick. I've been fighting a cold for the last few days, and last night it started to win.

I'm trying to get hold of Ken to see if he's still going, and if I feel better in the morning then I'll go, but it looks like I'll probably not make it.  :madman: :skep:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. Ken is definitely going. He'll meet you outside SNT at 8. He's driving a gold Ford Focus.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK. Ken is definitely going. He'll meet you outside SNT at 8. He's driving a gold Ford Focus.


Bummer, we missed Ken. I didn't checked again the forum yesterday so just realizing he was coming alone in the Focus. We waited until 8.30, and then we thought you weren't coming. At the end, the ride was with my friends and I.

Sorry Ken missed it, it was awesome, I can't get enough of those singletracks.


----------

